

The Milgram Experiment's Results Today - smanek
http://thesituationist.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/the-milgram-experiment-today/

======
swombat
I don't really understand why anyone would think that the Milgram experiment
applies less today than it did 50 years ago. People who think "it worked
because lab coats had more status back then" are really deluding themselves -
or perhaps they're being intentionally dishonest for some reason.

As the documentary says, people are taught to respect and obey authority. The
entire school system, military service and corporate world are exercises in
surrendering your will and intelligence to a figure of authority, no matter
whether they're right or wrong. As long as those systems are the norm, of
course people will do what they're told.

Good documentary, in any case.

------
mynameishere
Well, there's the impossibility of getting a good sample. A person who hadn't
heard of this experiment already would have to be hopelessly uneducated.

